
Org-Mode Your Life - grep4master
https://arenzana.org/2019/04/emacs-org-mode/
======
nunodonato
I started using org-mode seriously a couple of months ago. Nowadays my entire
GTD system is there, plus my calendar (synced with google's), book notes,
drafts, project plans, you name :)

With orgzly on my android, I can access and add/edit stuff everywhere. I even
have widgets with my agenda as well, instead of the google calendar one.

org-mode is super underrated, more people should try it out :)

~~~
unhammer
what do you use for calendar sync?

~~~
grep4master
I use org-gcal ([https://github.com/myuhe/org-
gcal.el](https://github.com/myuhe/org-gcal.el)). Since I only use Google
Calendar for syncing, this works well for me. The set up is explained at the
end of the article.

